# My rescue...**warning heart-jerking pictures!**



## ShutUpJoe (Nov 10, 2009)

She's going to be a beauty when she gains weight.


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Aww! She looks so sweet! I like the one pic of her head in the guys chest. My mare does that too.
She is a beautiful color! Yay for you! I am sure this will be a really wonderful experience with a happy ending.
So sorry to hear of your joint issues. I have had my fair share of injuries and surgeries so I feel for you!
Keep us posted on your progress
HP


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Thanks  She's a gem! That "guy" is my hubby lol! He had his grumpy pants on that day...which melted away when Heidi started loving on him and licking him like a dog  My husband even likes her (NOT a horsey person lol!) and he likes that she's tall, since he's 6'4 and can now see "eye to eye" haha!


----------



## HalfPass (Jun 12, 2009)

Thats funny.
My mare is a sweety too. Does heidi like to have ears and face scratched? My mare just melts when you do it! Hehe!
I am so glad you have the mare. She is really going to be a looker when she fills out! Thank goodness she now has a second chance to flourish!
HP


----------



## Underfire05 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes! She loves to have the front of her face rubbed, she starts falling asleep  She absolutely loves to be groomed too! The only thing that she is scared about is picking up her feet. She has so little muscle or anything so if she does pick it up she gets scared because she starts loosing her balance and then tries to walk to catch herself again. I feel so bad  I just make sure she at least picks them up for me so I can check if there's anything stuck and then don't press the issue. Once she's stronger I'm sure she will feel more secure about it anyways!


----------



## EventinginMI (Sep 4, 2009)

She's an adorable little gal. =]
I can't wait to see her all filled out and shiny! Keep us posted, she looks like she could really turn out to be a beauty. I love those words, btw... "Forever home." All animals deserve that love and attention.


----------



## lilyshotton (Aug 16, 2009)

Awww! I'm so happy that she has a loving home for forever! Can't wait to see her looking great again!! congrats on taking her in ;-)


----------



## CrookedHalo (Nov 17, 2009)

She is a beautiful girl! I can't wait to see the "after" pictures!


----------



## Cheshire (Oct 17, 2009)

She's is going to be one hell of a looker. 

Can't wait to see after pictures, and good on you for giving her a second chance. Poor thing. At least she is in a great home now...be sure to give us regular updates!!!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

I'm still pretty new here, but I just had to put in my little "wow". What a beautiful bay she is. I just love the feet on a bay like that. Who needs shoes when you've got a bay! LOL! And only 6 years old!!!! You have lots and lots of wonderful years ahead of you with this pretty girl.  My boys were also rescues. They came into my life just 2 months ago after a sweet older couple nursed them back to health for a year. When I see the before pictures, it's so hard to believe I have those same horses. It's so hard to believe people can be so cruel to their animals. Congratulations!!!!!


----------



## equus717 (Aug 20, 2009)

Congrats on your new horse. There is nothing like the feeling of saving one. I had a mare like that but she was far worse than your mare. I paid $700.00 for her and told my bf if she makes it through the weekend I will be surprised but at least I can say I gave her a second chance. She only weighed about 350 lbs and she was 5 years old and 15 1 hands. With time and feed and mostly good quality horse hay she made a great recovery as I am sure that your mare will do as well. I like hearing news of the rescues.


----------



## deineria (Mar 22, 2009)

She will be lovely with weight and good care!
Lovely thing for you to do. I do rescue, and there is nothing like seeing them get healthy!


----------



## Tayz (Jan 24, 2009)

She's beautiful. Imagine how gorgeous she'll be when she put's more weight on. I'm glad you gave her a home


----------



## RedHawk (Jun 16, 2008)

When she's all fattened up she's going to look beautiful, and she has such a sweet face!!


----------



## jody111 (May 14, 2008)

she will look lovely with some TLC - I admire people who take on horses like this!!

Good luck with everything - and please post some after shots too!!!


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

Awwww...poor girl! Atleast she doesn't have to worry anymore! Kudos for taking her in!


----------



## New_image (Oct 27, 2007)

Ohh poor girl 

She will be gorgeous when she gains weight again (Actually, she IS gorgeous, not her fault some idiot penned her and did not feed her)

Congrats!


----------



## Sebastians Girl 360 (Nov 17, 2009)

Thats awful! 
she will be a nice looking horse once shes got weight on her. 
Goodluck!


----------



## Hunter65 (Aug 19, 2009)

She is gorgeous! Kudos to you! I know what a great feeling it is to give a horse like this a good home. Hunter wasn't as bad in my case but left any longer and he would have been. Cant wait to see future picts!


----------



## JumpingTheMoon (Nov 11, 2009)

She's going to be beautiful when you get her into good condition! Kudos to you for taking her in!


----------

